# My hubby just brought me a snuggle piggy.



## one wife

I was sitting here at the computer feeling chilly and he appeared out of nowhere and tossed a warmed rice pillow in my lap. Maybe that will give you an idea of how we have managed to stay together almost 31 years.

Yes it's been hard, sometimes almost overwhelming, but here we are. I think we have learned to appreciate each other more than ever now that we're over most of the humps.

And to commemorate our anniversary, my book about our lives is now published and on Amazon! It is really a love letter to my man. After being raised in a polygamous cult, I am his one and only wife. I would so appreciate it if any of you folks would click on Daughters of Zion on Amazon.com to help my rating.

Wish me luck, and God Bless you all...
Kim

Just One Wife


----------



## bo0

Good luck!!


----------



## StrongEnough

Congrats on being together 31 years! Best of luck to you!


----------



## HisSummerRose

:smthumbup::smthumbup: ... Looks like you have gotten so good reviews so far ... so maybe sometime I will get the book and see what I think too. 31 years WOW good job 1 more year then me ... so have a good one !!!


----------



## one wife

Thank you, boO, Strong Enough and Lady Karen! There is nothing like good, old-fashioned encouragement, and I appreciate it...


Blessings!
Kim

Just One Wife


----------



## HisSummerRose

:smthumbup: your very welcome Kim ... for some reason I cannot get the site to work ... it could be that we have a block on certain sites and well it looks to me that your site is blocked why ? NO CLUE ...


----------



## AnnLovesJohn

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## one wife

Thank you AnnLovesJohn (I love that!). Lady Karen, the site address is justonewife.com. It should not be blocked! I am always looking for tips and insights, and even short articles regarding successful long marriages to share there. Anyone interested??


----------



## HisSummerRose

:smthumbup: Drop me a pm sometime and send me your e mail address and I will see what I can do to help out with your tips and all ... so see you soon !!!


----------

